# Premiere Auto Sport Darien CT



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm B.J. Curcio manager & installer at Premiere Auto Sport in Darien, CT. I've been obsessed with car audio since I got my first system at 16. Been professionally installing for 4yrs now. I am a 2007 graduate of RITOP in Boston where I was MECP certified. Let me know if anyone needs any help with anything


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

got install pics?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

lucas569 said:


> got install pics?


Some pics I have on here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/26156-new-guy-here-check-out-some-my-work.html


----------

